# wins



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

well this year so far has been so busy i havnt even had time to post my wins. this year i got a market goat that i knew was going to have to grow into him self, a first he looked bowlegged, but he was wide good chest, and he is long with a good butt. so far i have showed him at North Texas State Fair in the heavy weight ring A 8th out of 8 and ring B 4th out of 8. From there we went to East Texas State fair and got participation in the heavy weight. After that we went to Heart of Texas livestock show and rodeo didnt place in any of my three shows in the heavy weight that weekend. From there we went to the cement city classic and placed 1st in the heavy weights( my first 1st ever). After that we went to chico buckle show and placed 5th out of 5 in the heavy weights, and i showed my moms pygmy and got 2nd. so this year i havnt gotten any showmanship at all but im working on it i also moved up from jr. to senior so harder competition. i have placed anywhere from last to first and back to last.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow... you have been all over the place and very busy.... Congrats on the wins....great job...... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow...congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Good job on all the wins  COngrats! :leap:


----------

